# 120 Yards of Concrete & Mega-slab done



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

the crew showed up at 6:00 am with a light tower and set up thier tools,the first truck arrived at 6:30 am and the mud pullin' began, last truck rolled in around 4:30 pm and they finished the trowling and smoothing around 6:30pm, long day for them.Crew of six men and 120 yards of concrete but now its done and looks great, so far, can't wait to pull the forms off to see how the rest looks,probably monday,those things on the ground on pallets are my building and 9 buckets of nuts bolts and washers,also known as the worlds biggest 3D jigsaw puzzle,good thing they sent an erection book (no jokes please thats what they call it) so,anybody like bolting things together? Now there is a hurricane out there and I wont be able to start till the end of the week probably. Ernie, if you read this it looks like it could be headed right at you,batten down the hatches.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Wow!! Unreal! It's going to be a great building there Rusty!


----------



## Thomas (Nov 1, 2006)

Dang..now thats long day w/outstanding results.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

Impressive pour!
Yup NHC has it headed up Mobile Bay or did earlier, at least. Different models show anywhere from Panama City, FL to Narlins.
They just don't seem to know. I've got water, coffee, Oreos and milk, chocolate cake, beer 20 gallons of gasoline for the generator and cigarettes.
The only thing left to do is wire an outlet in the pump house so I can back feed it. I'll pick up a WP box tomorrow.
We have a gas stove and hot water heater in the camper, so we may just move in there if we loose power. The generator will run the camper's AC, but not the house's central air/heat pump


----------



## BelarusBulldog (Feb 19, 2011)

I'll sure be following this post, Rusty. Looks like you'll have a fine shed when it's completed. Bye


----------



## 2jdeeres (Apr 14, 2010)

How big a slab is that 120 yds.?? I would like to pour a floor in the barn but I've got to save my pennies first.


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

sounds like roughly 1,200 square feet with footers.


----------



## Cublover (Feb 20, 2011)

Drooling here! That's the kind of stuff they build where snow comes in 10's of FEET! My Friend Jim's building is the same type construction. We cut 2X2x 1/4" angle iron to hook it down. Bolted into the concrete and the tin.
Should repell anything but falling airplanes. Do skylights! It will knock your lighting problems way down..


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

The slab is 60'x100' the footers are 22" wide and 16" deep with a 12" wide 4" deep channel that the building sits in, each of the 49 arches will be strapped to the concrete with redheads or tapcons and the panels will all be grouted in when completed[ this thing will handle cat five hurricanes and 8point earth quakes(though we dont get to many earthquakes in florida)it can also handle huge snow loads which also is not a concern here. All other building types I've seen, I have seen collapsed or deteriated,Ive never seen a quanset hut fall,collapse or rot once erected properly thats why I chose that type of building that and the fact there are no columns or interior supports so the square footage is all Useable space.and yes sir I ordered the skylights with the building ,I got eight of them,the most recomended for this building


----------



## Rusty (Jun 15, 2011)

ErnieS said:


> Impressive pour!
> Yup NHC has it headed up Mobile Bay or did earlier, at least. Different models show anywhere from Panama City, FL to Narlins.
> They just don't seem to know. I've got water, coffee, Oreos and milk, chocolate cake, beer 20 gallons of gasoline for the generator and cigarettes.
> The only thing left to do is wire an outlet in the pump house so I can back feed it. I'll pick up a WP box tomorrow.
> We have a gas stove and hot water heater in the camper, so we may just move in there if we loose power. The generator will run the camper's AC, but not the house's central air/heat pump


Good to here your preped and ready and the latest news says you might dodge the bullet as its starting to move west towards those poor cajuns again


----------



## ErnieS (Jun 1, 2011)

We're looking at some 60 MPH wind and 6 or 8" of rain. Not a real big deal here.


----------

